

Chevy Volt Goes on Sales for $41,000 ($7,500 tax credit available) - ww520
http://www.chevrolet.com/pages/open/default/future/volt.do

======
aliston
Since the government already owns 60% of GM, why not simply make the car cost
35 grand and cut out the middle man? The 40k+ sticker shock will inevitably
drive away buyers, even if the actual cost is lower.

